# Cognac-Infused Herb Roasted Chicken



## mish (Apr 9, 2005)

*Cognac-Infused Herb Roasted Chicken*
_Serves four_ 


4 half-breasts of chicken on bone (about 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 pounds)
2 ounces cognac
10 cloves of garlic
3 tablespoons fresh basil
2 teaspoons fresh tarragon, chopped
2 teaspoons fresh oregano, chopped
2 teaspoons thyme
Dash of red pepper flakes
Dusting of paprika
Dusting of cumin
Black peppercorns
Salt
Pepper
Butter
Olive oil
Scallions (green onions)
Parsley (for garnish) 

Preheat the oven to 350°. 

Clean the excess skin from the edges of the chicken. With a sharp knife or fork, poke several holes into the chicken. Pour and rub into the chicken approximately 2 ounces of cognac. Set aside. 

Chop the garlic into quarters. In a roasting pan, pour approximately 1/4 cup of olive oil and several pats of butter. Lay the breasts of chicken into the pan (bone side down). Place 3 pats of butter on the top of each, and pour a shot's worth of cognac over them. 

Sprinkle the herbs over the chicken breasts, salt and pepper first, then the rest. Chop four scallions from root end up to the stalk. Sprinkle the scallion bits into the pan. Add the chunks of garlic, so they're on and around the chicken breasts. Take the scallion stalks and lay them over the chicken. Sprinkle some uncracked black peppercorns into the pan. Place on the middle rack in the preheated oven. 

After about 20 minutes, begin basting the chicken with the mixture of butter, olive oil, and cognac that is in the pan, and do this about every five minutes for the duration of the time that the chicken is in the oven. If there doesn't appear to be much to baste the chicken with, add a little more butter and cognac into the pan. 

After the chicken has been in the oven for 30 minutes, add a dash of congnac to "flame" the chicken. To do this, remove the pan from the oven. Pour a shot's worth of cognac over the chicken, and immediately wave a lit match near where you've poured the alcohol. Once the flame burns out, place the pan back in the oven for 10 more minutes. 

Remove the pan from the oven. Serve over garlic mashed red potatoes. Pour some of the juices from the pan over the chicken. Lay some cooked asparagus alongside. Take a few full sprigs of parsley and place over the chicken as garnish. Serve immediately.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 9, 2005)

This sounds great Mish, we will have to try it.


----------



## mish (Apr 9, 2005)

*Herb Infused Potatoes*

Think this would go nicely with sesame asparagus (posted under veggie catagory). These Herb Infused Potatoes looked like another nice go-with dish. (Included the pic to see how-to.)

*Herb Infused Potatoes*







Serves 6
6 Idaho potatoes
30 sprigs fresh herbs, such as thyme, rosemary, oregano, or bay leaves
1/2 cup Homemade Chicken Stock, or low-sodium canned chicken broth, skimmed of fat
1/4 cup olive oil
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Heat the oven to 400°. Peel the potatoes. Using a paring knife, cut a slit two-thirds of the way through one of the potatoes. Make parallel slits, spacing an inch apart. Repeat process with remaining five potatoes.

Insert an herb sprig into each slit, holding the slit open with the paring knife. Place potatoes in a medium roasting pan; drizzle with chicken stock and olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bake until potatoes turn golden, about 30 minutes. Cover, and bake until tender when pierced with the tip of a knife, 30 to 35 minutes. Serve hot.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 9, 2005)

count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mish (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Maidrite. I just love these little potatoes too


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2005)

*Alix drools like Homer* Mish, I am not worthy. This looks amazing. I am going to do it with brandy though cuz I don't have any cognac.


----------



## mish (Apr 9, 2005)

Oooo, ahhhh, Alix.  Brandy sounds heavenly & the potatoes --think little red ones would be yummy too.  I always leave this site hungry.   Thank you, Alix.


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks so much for the recipe mish.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2005)

Hey, didn't make this yet. Bump!


----------



## mish (May 6, 2005)

Hi Alix. Ooops sorry, don't know what bump means.  Not sure if some the message was deleted or a puter term?


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2005)

Bump is just what I say when I bump the thread back up to the top. I just want to be able to find it when I am ready to make it. Selfish little beast aren't I?


----------



## norgeskog (May 6, 2005)

Mish that sounds great.


----------



## norgeskog (May 6, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Think this would go nicely with sesame asparagus (posted under veggie catagory). These Herb Infused Potatoes looked like another nice go-with dish. (Included the pic to see how-to.)
> 
> *Herb Infused Potatoes*


 THIS picture, mish, makes me REALLY hungry.  I am going to have these potatoes with  my pork chop tonight.  cannot wait.


----------



## mish (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, Alix. I'll have to get a little more "bump" savvy.  


Norg, thank you. Hope you enjoy. I'd like to try it with little red potatoes, & perhaps adjust cooking time. Liked the pic so much, thinking of framing it (& a brussels sprouts pic I posted w the recipe) & hanging them in the kitchen. I get hungry whenever I look at them too


----------



## norgeskog (May 9, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, Alix. I'll have to get a little more "bump" savvy.
> 
> 
> Norg, thank you. Hope you enjoy. I'd like to try it with little red potatoes, & perhaps adjust cooking time. Liked the pic so much, thinking of framing it (& a brussels sprouts pic I posted w the recipe) & hanging them in the kitchen. I get hungry whenever I look at them too


 
Tried the potatoes mish, awesome,  loved them, thanks


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

These potatoes are so pretty!  Can't wait to serve them to my guests.


----------

